# Two female 9 month old rats - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of groups:1
Group:1
Number of animals:2
Type/Breed/Variety: Fancy Rats
Sex: Female
Age(s): 9 months
Name(s): Millie and Molly
Colours:Millie is a grey roan and Molly is a black hooded
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Found dumped in a group of 40 rats approx 3 months ago.
Will the group be split: No
Transport available: Within reason, unless you know of people coming this way.
Other: These girls had mites but they are now fully treated. Nice, bouncy girlies. Millie is more adventerous whilst Molly will sniff you before making friends. Both friendly and very entertaining! They have mixed very easily with other rats.
photos to follow


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Here come the girls! These girls have settled in so well and I have not had a single problem with them. Everyone had chicken today and they all shared nicely, even with the other rats they live with. Molly is a little shy, but come round in time as her sister really helps to give her confidence. Very lovely ladies!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Sadly there has been no interest at all in these rats! I was sure they would be snapped up as they are so lovely and have mixed so easily with other rats. I am going to get some more photos later as they don't do them justice. Millie's eyes are black and not red!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I would be interested but I'm way too far away & don't have an appropriate cage until after Christmashope you find them a home soon, they are lovely


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm travelling down to get my mice from Anna on January 2nd Virge, I could always keep them for you if you wanted them? I have plenty spare cages 

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Hehehe! These girls are lovely! I had Millie out last night. Its hard not to get her out really, you open the cage and there she is just waiting to go on a little ratty adventure!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm travelling down to get my mice from Anna on January 2nd Virge, I could always keep them for you if you wanted them? I have plenty spare cages
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Am happy for this to be arranged, so long as everything is suitable for these girls. Let me know if you would consider this simplysardonic


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Thought I would share what the girls had been up to today...

Free ranging!







Millie was first out to explore.








Molly wanted to stay and make sure it was safe beforeshe ventured out so I left the carrier open to allow her to come out and make friends when she felt ready.








She started plotting things...








Whilst Millie got her little nose into everything!








Molly continued plotting...








Millie looking for food!








I gave her some yoggies to make friends...








Success! She came over to say hello =]








Praying to the ratty Gods for a lovely new home...and yoggies!








Molly decided it was much more fun to come out the box and started exploring!








and giving ratty kisses!

So the girls had fun today. Their new owner will need to understand that Molly needs a bit of time getting to know you before she comes over. This is something I will be working on whilst she is here. Millie on the other hand can't wait to make friends and is very cheeky =]


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Akai-Chan said:


> I'm travelling down to get my mice from Anna on January 2nd Virge, I could always keep them for you if you wanted them? I have plenty spare cages
> 
> Peace
> Akai-Chan


Could you really do that? Do I need a home check? I'm quite happy to have one if it's needed


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These girls are still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still looking


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Reserved


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Finally gone! This can be closed


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

I dont belive it! The people pulled out so the rats are still here!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Homed to someone else


----------

